# How To Defeat The Necrons



## Hitman101 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi guy's im new here but I have been looking on this forum for a while and thought I would drop in and ask for help.

I have been playing 40k for about 12 years on and off I also run a club in dereham in Norfolk, but saying all of this I have just started to use eldar for the first time for the challenge I think but also the models because im not that bad of a painter but any way I have a 1000pts game against the dreaded necrons on Thursday, I have seen eldar play and lose to the walking metal machines more time's than not! I played MECH TAU they rock, for about 2 years before the elder but that was at least a year ago!! 

So help would be appreciated 
:roll:


----------



## ROCDOCTA (Jul 20, 2007)

Well i havent played necrons for long (about 5 months now) but i have only once lost to them. the key is to keep hitting necron warrior units so they cant get back up. actually counts for all necron units. dont just whittle them down. knock them all down and they cant get back up. 

or if CC is your thing, you cant get WBB from being run down in combat. so hit them with power weapons and the job is done. try and make sure enough of your models are in contact or they wont be able to cut them down.

chris


----------



## Hitman101 (Jul 17, 2007)

hi bud ya i played him last night he was not that good so it was a bit easy, i stuck a thorn right down his left flank 10 banshees, 7 scorp and a wraithlord to boot. but the best bit was the vibro cannon, it was the first game i had played with the weapon but in turn to the monolith was gone (ace) cheers for the help mate! im against tau tomorrow.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't help but state the obvious and say "don't try and out shot them"

Good Luck.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> I can't help but state the obvious and say "don't try and out shot them"
> 
> Good Luck.


what? how could a guard player ever beat them?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I imagine a very interesting tatic that was used quite a lot during both the world wars - called "Charge!"

On a more serious note I meant that statement purely directed at Eldar


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

You need John Connor and his mother.


----------



## Hitman101 (Jul 17, 2007)

cheer's guy's just to let you know i won hands down complete Massacre which is nice the vibro cannon tuck down the mon in turn 4 this time but still i only lost 1 squad!! :lol:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Ah, Necrons. Annoying, but very much beatable. There are a few simple things to look out for.

-Does he take a monolith? It's a cool model, but it's a liability. That's 235 points' worth of Necrons he doesn't have on the table, so you're 235 points' worth closer to phasing him out, figuratively speaking (since the value isn't what matters, but the numbers...) 

-Are there destroyers? Again, excellent models, and vital in the army. However, they're awfully hard to screen, and the sooner you shut down those three-shot guns, the better. Besides, their speed tends to take them out of range of a lord's ressurection orb. If they bother spending points to put a lord on a destroyer body purely to run around and babysit them, then it's the same thing as a monolith, really... that's that many fewer Necrons to worry about.

-If my last two points weren't any indication, focus on units with the Necron special rule. That means that while Pariahs and Tomb Spyders may rip you a new one in close combat, they might as well have never shown up when you whittle down the army to the phase out number. Focus on Necron Warriors-- they're the mainstay of the army anyway, and are quite dangerous at all ranges thanks to a Space Marine's profile with a more tactically flexible weapon.

-Outshoot them. Yes, Necrons are thought of as a shooty army, but ultimately, they're only really dangerous at 24'' or closer. "We'll Be Back" is most dangerous when you're playing a game of attrition against the Necron army in close combat. With a Space Marine's profile sans the Initiative, the basic Necron Warrior is not quite what I'd call helpless in base contact. If the Necron player knows what he's doing, he's going to march forward in a phalanx formation, firing when able, and he's going to bank that you charge him. Yes, you'll knock a few warriors down, but a Lord with a resurrection orb is going to ensure that even a power fist's hits are recoverable, and you're going to find yourself slowly whittled down while the Necrons continue to stand back up. Specialist close combat units like Flayed Ones aren't fighting back at range, either, so if you see them on the table, they're a good thing to aim for. 

-In any fantasy/sci-fi/horror thing I can think of, killing the source of the undead puts a stop to the whole ordeal. Necrons are no different. While they may not crumble when you off the Lord(s) who's toting the resurrection orb, it does make your more powerful weapons a hell of a lot more useful. In fact, you might not need to rely quite so heavily on bolters or lasguns winning the day if you can off the lord if you've got a few plasma guns, a power fist or two, or even single shot, low AP weapons sitting around. While the Lord(s) are still up, you'll find you're going to put down (and have them subsequently stay down, at any rate...) more models with the grunt weapons than you will those single shot wonders like lascannons.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> You need John Connor and his mother.


HAH!

Assault them! Load your CC troops up in a LR and CHARGE THE BASTARDS!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

You have two options.

One, stay back, and shoot at long range. DO NOT EVER, EVER, *EVER* enter 12" range. If you do, everything you have will die. The close-range Necron gunline is the most powerful of any army in their numbers, by a very long way. If you take this path, wipe out entire squads, so that some are too far away form similar models to WBB. Try to down the Orb so that it can't help, but keep in mind that the Monolith's second WBB lets them ignore that. Try to force them to use the Particle Whip, so that they can't get the second WBB, because I know as a Necron player that that is my most powerful weapon.

Two, Zerg. Get units that are excellent in combat, and units that are cheap. Send in the cheapies first, where they will get slaughtered by the Necron gunline, but if any make it into combat and survive, they've shut down their shooting. Send in your powerhouse units, and try to Massacre them, or at the least run them down. Remember though, Necron smay be I2, but other than that they are just as good as Space Marines in combat.

Beyond that, you have to know their specific army layout and strategy.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

A lot of the SM psker powers are good against them. Vortex of Doom in particular. Termie assault teams, melta, plasma, lightning claws, power fists, anything S7 or above. 

-Dirge


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

All this talk about melee being the Necrons' weakness is spot on. I dread pitting my 'Crons against my friend and his close-combat heavy Khornate army. I've heard Necrons are pretty good against Marine armies, but mine clearly aren't, dagnabbit!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> what? how could a guard player ever beat them?


Simple C, they don't. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*looks over a Jez

Yeah, I said it :twisted:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

easy, lots of templates. also, remember to fire the templates and ordnance at them first, because it sucks to fire a S10 AP2 template at a full squad of "wounded on the ground" necrons which you can't hurt only to miss the one guy you can hurt. then wrap it up with your plasma or your meltas. then finally assault them with your Harles and you can slag em.


----------



## Das Boogie Man (Aug 26, 2007)

i just totally cane them with Crisis suits with Fusion blasters and the Commander's nifty Plasma rifle, since my dude is Jetpack, i can Easily outmaneuver them. only crap thing is the Monolith, my Hammerhead has to Take that on cuz nothing else in my army can hurt it, save charging Fire Warriors to EMP it


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Simple C, they don't. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> *looks over a Jez
> 
> Yeah, I said it


I phased out a Necron player on turn 3 at the GT. Game took around 10 mins.

The key is rolling hits with your big guns! 

5 out of 6 shots hit that game. :lol:


----------



## ROCDOCTA (Jul 20, 2007)

yes CC is a necron weakness, but its also a trap. i try and lure hormagaunts into assaulting a unit of warriors/immortals in cover. if the warriors dont run off from combat, next turn, i try and veil them away or use the monolith to suck them out of combat and rapid fire the bugs. chances are they are out of synapse range and will flee. the immortals are better as i walk up to the horms, fire and then assault. there isnt much left after 20 str5 ap4 shots and then 20 str 5 attacks (dropping to 14 if i lose about 2 immortals). still good stuff.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Engaging a competent Necron army in CC should only ever be done if you know exactly what you are doing. You will charge under the withering fire of Destroyers and Immortals. Any attempt to engage these without long-ranged firepower will result in them retreating and attacking again from another direction. Any attempt to destroy them without enormous quantities of firepower will not be successful due to their high toughness, saves and WBB. Close combat armies quite often do not have enough firepower to deal with them. Your main force will eventually end up within 24", where they will start getting picked off, but it is when you are within 12" that you are genuinely hurt. They will fire at full force, and that will wipe entire squads of anything but Marines out. Once you make it into combat you may score some kills, but their response is often devastating for an unaware commander, as they are Marines with less I. Then they will roll WBB, half of your kills will stand up, and any squads engaged will be teleported into the Monolith where they will roll WBB again with the effects of the Resurrection Orb, and then shoot again. This will happen every single time you attack them, and you are losing many more models a turn than they are.

If you are playing against Necrons with an assault, you must kill all of the Lords and the Monolith if you want to stand a chance. Otherwise you will be outmaneuvered and outshot, and most of your kills will just get back up again.


----------



## DaSeer (Nov 5, 2007)

Misconception number 1- Ignoring the monoliths. Do not ever ignore them because it can shoot at you and worst still allow NW to pull through the portal even after dying from S8/Power attacks.
Misconception number 2- Outshooting them. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Necrons strike at I 2(not very sure about this but i know is low), even Guardsmen get to hit them first. All you need to do is send cheap IG to bait them and tie them up in CC FOREVER. Their power lies in their shooting and durability, by tying them up in CC, they cannot fire and just allow him to happily roll WWB over and over again. Before he realise it, the game is over without any objective claimed.

How to deal with them?
Always focus fire/assault on lone squads. If he sticks them all together, better still, send ANYTHING into assault and they will go on a killing rampage. If he pulls them out with Monoliths or the Lord, you can consolidate and charge right into a nearing squad (Sweeping advance).

Use Harlequins or Banshees. I recommend Harlequins, i mean Rending simply makes them phase out faster. You need to asault a few squads at once so that he can't use ress orb and portal on one squad. For example, you could bait the NecronLord NW attached squad with your seer council and use harlequins to charge ANOTHER squad. This way he have to choose to save one and lose the other or vice versa.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

I have to disagree with you there DaSeer on point 2. Telling IG players to charge them with guardsmen to 'keep them in CC forever' is like telling IG players to charge SM tactical squads with guardsmen. The I2 of the Necron doesn't really make a difference. With COD the guardsmen will do *exactly* as well (er... badly) against SM tac squads and Necrons.

Its just not a good idea, Necrons are nasty in an assaultn unless against true CC specialists. I2 is overrated (as a disadvantage).


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

The most important thing with necrons is to pick a path and stick with it. If you are going to try to knock out the monolith, then dedicate your firepower and do it - same for any squads you're after. And same with assaulting. Trying to spread out against them or only half-dedicating yourself to something will hand them a victory. They also dominate the mid-range, so I find shooting from long range and assaulting works well!


----------



## Chapnick (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually the best way to beat necron is to be a necron player and bring a monolith. the monolith rules state that he can teleport any necron unit on the table. Even the opponents necrons. And the teleport rules state that when a teleporting unit comes whitin 1 inch of one or our unit there destroyed. Have fun.:biggrin:

Ps: theres also the debate, Can a gaus wepon hurt a monolith since a monolith ignore special weapns rules.


----------



## we'll_be_back (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately we're fairly good alround, but focus n the models that count towards the we'll be back, avoid combat with warsythes and c'tan and other big guys, keep your cool and if your tau you can shoot them before their in range (Frodo rained on my parade), that's all the help i can give sorry


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

*Looks around at the posts to the thread*

Okay, guess I'll try to stagger back towards the original post and what it wanted. 

You're playing Eldar against Necrons. First of all you're mobile, he's not. Even with a monolith to help him redeploy, he can't keep up. Destroyers are the most mobile thing he has so they're a priority target. Most everything else you can basically ignore or at least downgrade in threat level.

Second, you prioritize your targets. First to go is any lords with res orbs. After that, you ignore everything in the army and hit his warriors. 

Third, don't CC them unless you can get them waaaaaayyy in the back when they start or you can wipe them out in one go. otherwise you'll simply be blocking your firing line. Also, don't CC with anything other than Harlies or, to a lesser degree, Banshees. 

Fourth, if he does take a monolith and you just have to kill it, use a battery of vibro cannons.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Lords are amongst the warriors as to not be able to target them.
Your best bet is to simply pray to the dice gods and sacrifice a vehicle.
That is your only hope.
You cannot defeat the necrons.
We are invincible.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

I find that Necrons die far easier than they are feared to. Take out the destroyers and wraiths, then the warriors. ignore ctan-they cant move very far and dont count towards the WBB. The main Necron disadvantage is their lack of different options - there will be at least 20 warriors and a lord, always.


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

Although the topics probably dead, i love these

I had a 1000 point battle with my cousin's Necron recently and the two most helpful units were my havocs armed with missile launchers, and Chaos Spawn

Chaos spawn to intercept his Lord using the Veil of Darkness with a squad of immortals

Chaos Havocs with Krak missiles freaking took out a full squad[3] of destroyers in the first shooting phase


on a side-note, Chaos Dreadnought sucked things up.
Ended up as a draw unfortunately, I may have had better luck had i replaced that dreadnought with something more useful.. perhaps if i worked in a squad of possesed..

Not to stray off topic, but if you can find possible equivilants in an eldar army? I dont know Eldar very well at all i'm afraid


----------



## Yarl (Nov 24, 2007)

Using Guard against them, I like to be cheese and liquify squads of warriors with Basilisk fire.

I usually just turn all my heavy weapons on the warriors and blaze away(popping the lord first IS a good idea, if possible).

With Orks, same deal: Shell with my looted Basilisk and charge dem wit' Mobz 'o da boyz an Nobz wit' Powa Klaws! WAAAGH! (ahem sorry)


----------



## yaspro (Nov 24, 2007)

because necrons only can get bk up if there is a lord or those scarabs or watever they are called, just deep strike where the lord is and scarabs and kill em after that u can kill necrons easily without them gettin up again and u only need to get em lower then 25%


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

yaspro said:


> because necrons only can get bk up if there is a lord or those scarabs or watever they are called, just deep strike where the lord is and scarabs and kill em after that u can kill necrons easily without them gettin up again and u only need to get em lower then 25%




Wait, I didnt know their was a limitation on the wbb rule pertaining to the scarabs and lord, is this true?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Anything with the Necron rule can get back up if any one of these applies:

They are within 6" of the same codex entry unit
There is a Tomb Spyder within 12" and another of the same codex entry on the board on the board
They are a Necron Lord

They may not get back up at all if they were killed by a weapon that denied an armour save unless a member of their squad is within 6" of a Resurrection Orb.

If a unit is teleported into the Monolith at the start of the turn, it may make a second WBB roll reagrdless of the existence of the same codex entry or how it was killed.


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> Anything with the Necron rule can get back up if any one of these applies:
> 
> They are within 6" of the same codex entry unit
> There is a Tomb Spyder within 12" and another of the same codex entry on the board on the board
> ...


Not to be a bitch, but I play a necron player regularly and could you give me the page where it says that a weapon that denies an armour save denies use of the WBB rule - with the exception of the res orb and tomb spyders?


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

the wbb rules are in the necron codex. 1 whole page that explains it and phase out and teleporting rules.


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

I think he means clarification on the weapons that deny WWB. It is more specifically weapons that deny armor saves in CC and weapons that are double toughness in shooting. They are normally the same but not always. A Krak missile is both while inferno bolts allows a WWB roll but breaks armor.


----------

